# Jon Jones called Dana to tell Chael to stop picking on him.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> > http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/2...-white-chael-sonnen-stop-calling-out-mma-news
> 
> 
> In light of the recent mess that was the cancelation of UFC 151, we still have yet to see the end of the aftermath. Not too many people came out of this looking great, except maybe Chael Sonnen, the unlikely "hero" in this story. Some people have come out of this cast in very deprecatory ways, few more than UFC light heavyweight champion, Jon Jones. In a recent article from The Wrestling Observer (Subscription required), there's yet another piece of information that will add fuel to the Jon Jones fire:
> ...



Lmfao...

For a fighter this guy couldnt be a bigger bitch. This is just like someone that would snitch on people in school.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope this is not true as Jon Jones is weak mentally.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He is just a puppet. He lacks the intelligence to make collected decisions.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this for real. Oh man...what has the world come to.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This has made my day lol, sorry I'm fully on board for the JBJ-hate. The guy just can't be likeable IMO.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow, I never hated Jones but never liked him either. This certainly won't be helping his cause any.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well i guess when you cant snitch to the teacher anymore the next best thing is your boss.

He isnt only a bitch for a fighter. He is a bitch for pretty much anyone... in middle school they would call him a bitch for this.

Good god he can fight though. If it wasnt for that....


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

The guy destroyed Rampage, Shogun, Machida, beat Rashad and still lacks confidence. The guy with this kind of skills should just sit, relax and prepare for his next fight. Why doesn't he ignore Sonnen?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> This has made my day lol, sorry I'm fully on board for the JBJ-hate. The guy just can't be likeable IMO.


This pretty much sums up my thoughts :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Must be rough to heavily dislike him, seeing as his going to mess up everyones favorite LHW's. His always seemed like an emotional guy so i'm not surprised.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I've always said something seems off with this kid.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Go away Jon.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Dave Meltzer always exaggerates stories, so I will take part one with a grain of salt. 

Jones will eventually learn how to better conduct himself in interviews. With age will come more maturity. If he has a PR team (could be unlikely at this point) then they should be out of business. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Must be rough to heavily dislike him, seeing as his going to mess up everyones favorite LHW's. His always seemed like an emotional guy so i'm not surprised.


Hey, I'm a guy who is/was a Jones fan. I say is because I'll still watch the guy fight any day... but with the recent events, it takes beyond a stretch to even attempt to support the guy.

It seems now the only people who admit to being Jones fans even have to admit he's done some "questionable" stuff to say the least lately. Then the ones with blinders on post paragraph after paragraph (as if more typing means they are correct). Even deep down they know he made a total bitch move.

If the OP was correct, it's just one more nail in the coffin for Jon Jones the person as far as I'm concerned. Jon Jones the fighter will continue to accomplish greatness.

Jones really went to Dana to ask him to stop Chael from teasing him? Really? One of the most dominate LHW's ever did this? Grow up dude.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon Jones did admit that he talked to Dana White on the phone and that Dana told him he would have to win 2-3 fights to get a title shot.

It seems pretty realistic that this is the same conversation where Jones asked him to ask Chael to quit making fun of him. And then Dana comforted him by telling him not to worry because Chael will have to fight his way to a shot and not talk his way.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Jon Jones did admit that he talked to Dana White on the phone and that Dana told him he would have to win 2-3 fights to get a title shot.
> 
> It seems pretty realistic that this is the same conversation where Jones asked him to ask Chael to quit making fun of him. And then Dana comforted him by telling him not to worry because Chael will have to fight his way to a shot and not talk his way.


Dana is a sneeky git. Saying exactly what he needs to keep Bones on side. He knows full well there are barely any interesting fights left for Jones at LHW. If Sonnen had to have 3 fights to get a shot, then Jones would also have to have 4 fights in the meantime. And who would they be against?

In my opinion, what will happen is Chael will beat Forrest convincingly in December. By then Bones would have beaten Belfort and will probably be booked to fight Machida around January. Then what? Assuming he beats Rua, then Gustaf maybe?

My money is on Chael fighting Bones around April/May next year after Chael has had one fight at LHW.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Dave Meltzer always exaggerates stories, so I will take part one with a grain of salt.
> 
> Jones will eventually learn how to better conduct himself in interviews. With age will come more maturity. If he has a PR team (could be unlikely at this point) then they should be out of business.
> 
> ...


Fuk this "leaning how to conduct himself" shit. If you're a pusy, it will come out like you are a pusy. These guys are fighters, these don't need stupid PR teams etc. They speak their mind and say what they want. Jon Jones is doing just this, and because of who he is, it's coming out like he's a pusy.

The guy can fight like one of the greatest but he's no warrior.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> Dave Meltzer always exaggerates stories, so I will take part one with a grain of salt.


Bingo! Show me where DW says this or where JBJ admits it. Meltzer will say anything to be heard.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Plus if this were true, I'm sure Dana would have said it during his initial Jon Jones/Greg Jackson bash fest. Meltzer is notorious for making stuff up just like any other writer in the sports industry. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> Plus if this were true, I'm sure Dana would have said it during his initial Jon Jones/Greg Jackson bash fest. Meltzer is notorious for making stuff up just like any other writer in the sports industry.


I really think Meltzer is trying to make up rumors based on the perception of JBJ's "immaturity".


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meltzer may exaggerate, but he rarely makes things up, so there's likely a grain of truth to this. That said, I'm over this entire ordeal. Jon Jones the man has several unlikable qualities, but as a fighter he's a pleasure to watch. I only care about the latter. People will be back to speaking highly of the man once he dismantles Vitor (that's how MMA fans operate).


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meltzer may exaggerate, but he rarely makes things up, so there's likely a grain of truth to this. That said, I'm over this entire ordeal. Jon Jones the man has several unlikable qualities, but as a fighter he's a pleasure to watch. I only care about the latter. People will be back to speaking highly of the man once he dismantles Vitor (that's how MMA fans operate).


I'm going to assume the "grain of truth' here was that Bones wanted to make sure Chael didn't twitter his way into a title fight, which I'm perfectly OK with.

Without any kind of source provided I don't buy this story at all.

As for Jones, the guy got drunk and drove his car into a pole. He could've killed someone, and people were saying "he made a mistake."

Now he turns down a fight he was promised wouldn't happen without the other guy earning a shot and he's public enemy #1. It makes no sense.

I don't support the guy because I can't support someone who endangered the lives of innocent people. The rest of this stuff is inconsequential.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meltzer may exaggerate, but he rarely makes things up, so there's likely a grain of truth to this. That said, I'm over this entire ordeal. Jon Jones the man has several unlikable qualities, but as a fighter he's a pleasure to watch. I only care about the latter. People will be back to speaking highly of the man once he dismantles Vitor (that's how MMA fans operate).


I'm with you. This whole shit has got me too involved in what I ALWAYS hated, the politics. I want Vitor to win, just as I wanted Wanderlei to beat Franklin and Noguieria to beat Schaub. Jon Jones is a top 3 fighter on the planet in everyone's books and wether or not he's being a bitch, I'm officially tuning out to it and sticking to enjoying the fights.

FUK TWITTER AND DAVE WHATEVER HIS NAME IS!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

IF this is true, then that's pretty lame of Bones. I am a big fan of his as a fighter and I'm his biggest apologist in this whole 151Cancellation faux-scandal, but I really can't defend this if it's true. I understand that Jones doesn't want someone to talk their way into an undeserved title shot, but talking trash on Twitter isn't a big deal. Either man up and deal with it, or just ignore it!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really don't think we will ever know what went down. All this is outside of cage soup. I am of the opinion fighters should not have ultimate decision on who deserves title shots, twitted, facebooked, whatever. Jones is a great fighter, but also immature and he is being oriented by jerks IMHO. In the end, he's a grown man and will take the heat of his acts as well of heat from rumors that would make sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I have tried to post in this thread a few times now but I can't think of anything more to say than I am at a complete loss for words.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Guys go watch the video OLdie posted on page one! Jones does say these things!*

Wow, it just keeps getting worse for this poor guy. Can't believe he actually used the words "fight Sonnen anywhere anytime" 6 days before he turns down the fight. Jones definitely isn't getting any new fans from this.



cdtcpl said:


> Bingo! Show me where DW says this or where JBJ admits it. Meltzer will say anything to be heard.


Listen to Oldies video on page one. It is an audio recording of a Jones interview.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Ape City said:


> *Guys go watch the video OLdie posted on page one! Jones does say these things!*
> 
> Wow, it just keeps getting worse for this poor guy. Can't believe he actually used the words "fight Sonnen anywhere anytime" 6 days before he turns down the fight. Jones definitely isn't getting any new fans from this.
> 
> ...


Nobody is arguing about the part where Bones said he'd fight Sonnen any time, and then he didn't. We are saying that we doubt Bones went to Dana and told him to ask Sonnen to stop mocking him. It's not beyond Meltzer to take a story and juice it up a little bit. He's ALWAYS done that with wrestling too and has spread to MMA in recent years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ape City said:


> *Guys go watch the video OLdie posted on page one! Jones does say these things!*
> 
> Wow, it just keeps getting worse for this poor guy. Can't believe he actually used the words "fight Sonnen anywhere anytime" 6 days before he turns down the fight. Jones definitely isn't getting any new fans from this.
> 
> ...


You didn't know anywhere anytime means as long as I have months to prepare?


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I could totally see him calling Dana up and pleading for him to get him to stop Chael from ripping on him.

Why do people care? Do you buy PPV's based on the morals of fighter's or do you buy them to be entertained by their fighting abilities?

I don't care if he broke down crying on FOX about Chael picking on him. I'd still buy his fights because other than Anderson, no one is more entertaining to watch than him. 

People can label him whatever they want and find reasons to hate him or to not support him, but he's going to be kicking ass for years to come. 

Kind of disgusted by the people calling him a bitch because in reality not one of you calling him a bitch would say that to his face.

Easy to get on the internet and call people a bitch when there is no consequence for it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys lets not forget. That compared to Jon Jones, Dave Meltzers word is his bond. Jon Jones is the biggest certified liar we have in MMA today. If he denies something that doesnt mean anything. It just means it was in his best interest to deny it.

And Meltzer does not make up things. Not sure where you guys got this idea. He might exaggerate things a bit. But this does not seem like one of those things.




Ryan1522 said:


> I could totally see him calling Dana up and pleading for him to get him to stop Chael from ripping on him.
> 
> Why do people care? Do you buy PPV's based on the morals of fighter's or do you buy them to be entertained by their fighting abilities?
> 
> ...


Quiet honestly i dont think many of us would have a problem calling Jones a bitch to his face. What is he going to kick our asses??? Extremely unlikely. And it would probably just make him look like an even bigger bitch if he attacks someone because they point out the truth in the way he acts. 

And what Jones does is what BITCHES do. Just because im not a fighter does not mean i cant call it how i see it. And certainly just cause the man can kick my ass it does not mean he doesnt behave like a bitch or that i cant point it out.


Im disgusted that you think so low of yourself that you dont believe you have the right to call it how you see it when it comes to Jones. Just cause the man can kick your ass does not mean he is any more important then you. There there... itl be okay.


I have a hard time believing someone can see the way Jones acts and that their first thought isnt "Man this guys is a little bitch".
Cause if Jones was not a fighter that is exactly what he would be. A little bitch. Lucky for him he can fight so he probably is the toughest little bitch out there.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

See this is what I don't get, the man had a full war of words with Rampage and Evans, but some how can't handle Chael? He seem very confident talking trash with Page and Evans.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> See this is what I don't get, the man had a full war of words with Rampage and Evans, but some how can't handle Chael? He seem very confident talking trash with Page and Evans.


Chaels barbs go far beyond the generic "I'm gone whoop yo ass boy" he got from those two.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> See this is what I don't get, the man had a full war of words with Rampage and Evans, but some how can't handle Chael? He seem very confident talking trash with Page and Evans.


And Rampage tore him up at the word of wars too. Remember the pre fight conference??? Hell Jones had an interview after saying how mad he is that Page disrespected him. he also said that he felt bad during the conference cause Rampage was being funny and he wasnt. 



> "Rampage did turn his back on me at the press conference. Kind of pissed me off. So I might do a little extra in the fight because of that. *I'm outraged. I'm outraged and you guys will see that.*"


Lol who talks like that?










haha

Dana White cracks up in the background.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Chaels barbs go far beyond the generic "I'm gone whoop yo ass boy" he got from those two.


lol I know what you mean, but still you would think a combination of those two and the competitive nature of having two other brothers who are also pro athletes would prepare the man to handle Chael.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Guys lets not forget. That compared to Jon Jones, Dave Meltzers word is his bond. Jon Jones is the biggest certified liar we have in MMA today. If he denies something that doesnt mean anything. It just means it was in his best interest to deny it.
> 
> And Meltzer does not make up things. Not sure where you guys got this idea. He might exaggerate things a bit. But this does not seem like one of those things.
> 
> ...



Now I think low of myself because I see it unfit for a forum scarecrow to belittle a world champion by calling him a bitch?


I'm not the one focusing on putting a microscope on world champions and calling them out for every little thing they say and broadcasting it to the world to make myself feel good.

Perhaps I should go around calling world champs bitches! It might help my low self esteem that Dr. Sideways diagnosed me with.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sideways, Meltzer always over-exaggerates. As a wrestling fan, I would know. In late 04/early 05 he said TNA Wrestling was 90 days from going out of business. He has a weekly news bulletin full with wrestling and MMA so he puts in different stories. If this really happened I think Dana would have mentioned it when he was beyond pissed.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> Now I think low of myself because I see it unfit for a forum scarecrow to belittle a world champion by calling him a bitch?
> 
> 
> I'm not the one focusing on putting a microscope on world champions and calling them out for every little thing they say and broadcasting it to the world to make myself feel good.
> ...


World Champions??? You mean 1 world champion named Jon Jones who has years in a row done bitch things. And if i have the power to broadcast things to the world then im hell of alot more popular then i thought i was.

Hey if someone is doing something that is cowardly then go ahead and say it like it is. Just cause he can kick your ass does not mean you cant have an opinion.

I can sign you up for a meeting for tomorrow at 2pm. We can get to the center of your insecurities then. I promise by the time i am done with you you will have a higher self esteem and get more out of life then you ever thought possible.




The Best Around said:


> Sideways, Meltzer always over-exaggerates. As a wrestling fan, I would know. In late 04/early 05 he said TNA Wrestling was 90 days from going out of business. He has a weekly news bulletin full with wrestling and MMA so he puts in different stories. If this really happened I think Dana would have mentioned it when he was beyond pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I admitted that he exaggerates. Where you going with this??

Why would Dana point this out when he was pissed??? There was no reason for it. And Jones did admit to have a conversation with Dana about how long it would take Chael to get a title shot. It isnt like that Dana White called Jones to tell him 'Dont worry Chael will have to win 3 fights before a title shot"

Its obvious Jones called him and wanted to talk about what is going on.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Guys lets not forget. That compared to Jon Jones, Dave Meltzers word is his bond. Jon Jones is the biggest certified liar we have in MMA today. If he denies something that doesnt mean anything. It just means it was in his best interest to deny it.
> 
> And Meltzer does not make up things. Not sure where you guys got this idea. He might exaggerate things a bit. But this does not seem like one of those things.
> 
> ...


Yeah - you're going to walk up to the UFC LHW champion and call him a bitch - of course you are <giggle> 

And then when said champion puts you over his knee and spanks your butt the rest of the world is going to think he's a bigger bitch? 

Show me on the doll where the bad man touched you!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aiken said:


> Yeah - you're going to walk up to the UFC LHW champion and call him a bitch - of course you are <giggle>
> 
> And then when said champion puts you over his knee and spanks your butt the rest of the world is going to think he's a bigger bitch?
> 
> Show me on the doll where the bad man touched you!


Im probably not going to do it because there is no point in doing it. But as far as being afraid to do it... why would you be??? If the guy does something cowardly or stupid or whatever then why be afraid to let him know that. He isnt going to hit you... and if he put me over his knees and spanked me id get a pretty penny. 

And lets say i was afraid to tell Jones something knowing he wouldnt touch me.

That doesnt change Jones actions one bit. It still makes his actions that of a bitch. 


Why you talking about bad man touching people??? Are you hinting something to us :confused01: :confused01: :confused01: :confused01: :confused01: :confused01: :confused01: :confused01: :confused01:


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> and if he put me over his knees and spanked me id get a pretty penny. A


So someone who walks ups to a professional fighter and calls them a bitch, thinks it would be appropriate to sue said fighter if they spanked him... 

And you have the cheek to call Jon Jones a bitch!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> World Champions??? You mean 1 world champion named Jon Jones who has years in a row done bitch things. And if i have the power to broadcast things to the world then im hell of alot more popular then i thought i was.
> 
> Hey if someone is doing something that is cowardly then go ahead and say it like it is. Just cause he can kick your ass does not mean you cant have an opinion.
> 
> ...



It's so painfully obvious that you are the forum scarecrow and troll wrapped into one, yet I find myself unable to resist the temptation and urge to respond to your complete and utter non-sense. 

Every time I comment on some bullshit that you say, I realize that I'm fueling your fire and giving you exactly what you want.

Alas here I am again. 

You are a bitch. How's that for an opinion?

As much as I want an internet scarecrow as a life coach, I'm a little weary of having a meeting in your mother's basement that's riddled with photos of Mike Swick's physique and reeks of semen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aiken said:


> So someone who walks ups to a professional fighter and calls them a bitch, thinks it would be appropriate to sue said fighter if they spanked him...
> 
> And you have the cheek to call Jon Jones a bitch!


Well if i really felt the need i would tell him "Hey Jones you know snitching on people is a bitch move or is something bitches do."

Now if Jones gets angry because i called him out on something he DID. That says alot more about him then it does about me. And yeah if a TRAINED fighter puts his hands on someone because they pointed out something he did. Then that trained fighter better be ready to pay up. Were all responsible for our actions. If he knocked me out because i told him snitching on people was for bitches then i fully take responsibility for that. But he will have to take responsibility for hitting someone. 

Jones cant just do bitch and cowardly things over and over again and then hide behind the fact that he is a fighter and no one should be calling out a fighter. That isnt how the world works. People are going to have an opinion on his actions just like they would with anyone else.




Ryan1522 said:


> It's so painfully obvious that you are the forum scarecrow and troll wrapped into one, yet I find myself unable to resist the temptation and urge to respond to your complete and utter non-sense.
> 
> Every time I comment on some bullshit that you say, I realize that I'm fueling your fire and giving you exactly what you want.
> 
> ...


Scarecrow loool
Wonderful opinion. Am i supposed to be mad?
You looked so cool and tough saying that. We are all so impressed with you.

Im not Jon Jones. Im not going to call your dad and tell him to yell at you.

Why are you so upset with me that your hero Jones does such cowardly and bitch things???? Dont put the blame on me.! 

Oh and if only the Mike Swick thing was true. :wink03:




People that are willing to speak their minds only when they are tougher are bullies.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me if this were true, typical Jones act, but where's the proof?

There's not really a lot to argue about, we should expect this type of stuff from Jones by now.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> It's so painfully obvious that you are the forum scarecrow and troll wrapped into one, yet I find myself unable to resist the temptation and urge to respond to your complete and utter non-sense.
> 
> Every time I comment on some bullshit that you say, I realize that I'm fueling your fire and giving you exactly what you want.
> 
> ...


Sideways and I have had disagreements but - this time - how is he wrong? For calling a fighter a bitch? Most of us have said worse about other fighters and being a fighter - even a champion - doesn't make you above such labels. Tito was a champion and a douchebag. Floyd Mayweather is one of the best boxers alive, a champion, and a raging cockmonkey. Matt Hughes was one of the most dominant champions of all time, smashed people, and was still a sanctimonious jackhole. 

Putting that belt around your waist guarantees that you will be in the public eye and thus they must be held accountable for their words and actions. You don't hold Joe the Plumber to the same light because his life isn't the public eye. You only see the veneer and not the person. Jon Jones is letting us see the person he is. An amazing athlete, amazing fighter, and whining bitch. 

As for whether or not this article is true I have no idea. Dave Meltzer is the Dean Koontz of mma articles. Puts out a ton of them but very few good ones. We're much more likely to get Cold Fire or Twilight Eyes than Intensity or Phantoms.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Im pretty sure jones would not do anything to sideways for calling him a bitch, sideways could simply walk off while jon was on the phone asking greg or winklejon what he should do.:thumb02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

He might not call his coaches. He could call Dana and ask him to make the bad man stop.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see why people get their panties in a bind over the opinions of forum goers. Do we all have to like and praise every fighter in existence? I have a fair amount of respect for anyone who steps inside that cage, as a fighter, but that doesn't mean I have to like him or her as a person. Plenty of people dislike Chael Sonnen the man and you'll rarely see me try to protest that anymore. There's no written rule that we all have to hold hands whilst dancing around a giant rainbow.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Seems like a jones move haha

Little baby bones calls up daddy dana to complain that the big bad chael hurt his feelings.. Sh!t.. That's just too f*ckin funny.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see why people get their panties in a bind over the opinions of forum goers. Do we all have to like and praise every fighter in existence? I have a fair amount of respect for anyone who steps inside that cage, as a fighter, but that doesn't mean I have to like him or her as a person. Plenty of people dislike Chael Sonnen the man and you'll rarely see me try to protest that anymore. There's no written rule that we all have to hold hands whilst dancing around a giant rainbow.


Bing, bing, bing! We have a winner!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Sideways and I have had disagreements but - this time - how is he wrong? For calling a fighter a bitch? Most of us have said worse about other fighters and being a fighter - even a champion - doesn't make you above such labels. Tito was a champion and a douchebag. Floyd Mayweather is one of the best boxers alive, a champion, and a raging cockmonkey. Matt Hughes was one of the most dominant champions of all time, smashed people, and was still a sanctimonious jackhole.
> 
> Putting that belt around your waist guarantees that you will be in the public eye and thus they must be held accountable for their words and actions. You don't hold Joe the Plumber to the same light because his life isn't the public eye. You only see the veneer and not the person. Jon Jones is letting us see the person he is. An amazing athlete, amazing fighter, and whining bitch.
> 
> As for whether or not this article is true I have no idea. Dave Meltzer is the Dean Koontz of mma articles. Puts out a ton of them but very few good ones. We're much more likely to get Cold Fire or Twilight Eyes than Intensity or Phantoms.



In no way shape or form am I condoning the behavior of Jones. I was thoroughly disappointed with his decision to not fight Chael. Whether or not the story about the phone call to Dana is true or not remains to be seen, but it's comical nonetheless and I'm not disputing it's truth as an argument. 

As kooky as Matt Hughes, Mayweather, Ortiz and Jones, as of late, have been I would never label men who fight for a living as a bitch.

That's my point.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> Nobody is arguing about the part where Bones said he'd fight Sonnen any time, and then he didn't. We are saying that we doubt Bones went to Dana and told him to ask Sonnen to stop mocking him. It's not beyond Meltzer to take a story and juice it up a little bit. He's ALWAYS done that with wrestling too and has spread to MMA in recent years.


Oops sorry I misunderstood!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> In no way shape or form am I condoning the behavior of Jones. I was thoroughly disappointed with his decision to not fight Chael. Whether or not the story about the phone call to Dana is true or not remains to be seen, but it's comical nonetheless and I'm not disputing it's truth as an argument.
> 
> As kooky as Matt Hughes, Mayweather, Ortiz and Jones, as of late, have been I would never label men who fight for a living as a bitch.
> 
> That's my point.


Why? What keeps a fighter from being a bitch? He's not saying he's a coward. He's saying he's a bitch for backing out on his word, snitching on people, and - potentially - calling Daddy Dana to make Chael be quiet. Jones believes everybody owes him but he doesn't want to step up unless he has every advantage on his side. Those are the qualities of a bitch.

What would you call him if not a bitch?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LMFAO this is hilarious.

What's even funnier is how big of an ass whooping Jones will give Chael if they do fight with all the bickering Chael has done; Jones does not seem happy with his behavior at all.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

You might say that Sonnen has disrespected Jones. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jones is emotional, not very strong mentally outside of the cage maybe. Even walking in he looks scared. Then the bell ring...rocks fall, everyone dies.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> I could totally see him calling Dana up and pleading for him to get him to stop Chael from ripping on him.
> 
> Why do people care? Do you buy PPV's based on the morals of fighter's or do you buy them to be entertained by their fighting abilities?
> 
> ...


Totally agree about buying his fights and wanting to watch him fight. that hasnt changed one bit for me. I will still buy a Jon Jones ppv and I will still be very excited to see him fight. The dude is just a force of nature. But holy shit, has this ever tarnished his reputation as what some would call a "warrior" and not a businessman. 

My reaction to your last two paragraphs is I guess expected; i'm truly surprised you even feel the need to bring up whether or not someone would call JJ a bitch to his face. Isn't that what a forum is for? To be able to anonymously discus our opinions with no real consequence? I just don't understand why this is brought up time and time again. The 'ol "You would do her in real life" or "you would't say that to his face" argument is about as old as the dinosaurs and really makes no sense. What are we doing here if we can't discuss how we feel about the sport openly?




Aiken said:


> Yeah - you're going to walk up to the UFC LHW champion and call him a bitch - of course you are <giggle>
> 
> And then when said champion puts you over his knee and spanks your butt the rest of the world is going to think he's a bigger bitch?
> 
> Show me on the doll where the bad man touched you!


You're joking right? You really think if I went up to JJ and called hima bitch he would get himself sent to jail by attacking me? You know that if you are trained it is considered assault with a deadly weapon right? You giggle but your comments make me giggle more. Someone like JJ is literally the safest person to call a bitch. He has everything to lose.



deadmanshand said:


> Sideways and I have had disagreements but - this time - how is he wrong? For calling a fighter a bitch? Most of us have said worse about other fighters and being a fighter - even a champion - doesn't make you above such labels. Tito was a champion and a douchebag. Floyd Mayweather is one of the best boxers alive, a champion, and a raging cockmonkey. Matt Hughes was one of the most dominant champions of all time, smashed people, and was still a sanctimonious jackhole.
> 
> Putting that belt around your waist guarantees that you will be in the public eye and thus they must be held accountable for their words and actions. You don't hold Joe the Plumber to the same light because his life isn't the public eye. You only see the veneer and not the person. Jon Jones is letting us see the person he is. An amazing athlete, amazing fighter, and whining bitch.
> 
> As for whether or not this article is true I have no idea. Dave Meltzer is the Dean Koontz of mma articles. Puts out a ton of them but very few good ones. We're much more likely to get Cold Fire or Twilight Eyes than Intensity or Phantoms.


Damn dude, this. Rag on Sideways all you want but he is right this time. Smart move or not, it was a bitch move.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

locnott said:


> Im pretty sure jones would not do anything to sideways for calling him a bitch, sideways could simply walk off while jon was on the phone asking greg or winklejon what he should do.:thumb02:





deadmanshand said:


> He might not call his coaches. He could call Dana and ask him to make the bad man stop.


You guys are both wrong.

Im pretty sure he would pull out a bible, quote some verses, and try to bless me. 



Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see why people get their panties in a bind over the opinions of forum goers. Do we all have to like and praise every fighter in existence? I have a fair amount of respect for anyone who steps inside that cage, as a fighter, but that doesn't mean I have to like him or her as a person. Plenty of people dislike Chael Sonnen the man and you'll rarely see me try to protest that anymore. There's no written rule that we all have to hold hands whilst dancing around a giant rainbow.


Yeah i completely agree.



WizeKraker said:


> Seems like a jones move haha
> 
> Little baby bones calls up daddy dana to complain that the big bad chael hurt his feelings.. Sh!t.. That's just too f*ckin funny.


It does seem like a Jones move doesnt it lol???


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Why? What keeps a fighter from being a bitch? He's not saying he's a coward. He's saying he's a bitch for backing out on his word, snitching on people, and - potentially - calling Daddy Dana to make Chael be quiet. Jones believes everybody owes him but he doesn't want to step up unless he has every advantage on his side. Those are the qualities of a bitch.
> 
> What would you call him if not a bitch?


tried to rep you for this, but have to spread it 1st. jon is being a bitch. he's a bad ass bitch that can fight, but a bitch none the less


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> He lacks the intelligence to make collected decisions.


This is basically what it boils down to. Jones is just an unintelligent person. He needs people like Jackson and a publicist to take care of him because he's not capable of taking care of himself. He lacks the necessary skills.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> You're joking right? You really think if I went up to JJ and called hima bitch he would get himself sent to jail by attacking me? You know that if you are trained it is considered assault with a deadly weapon right? You giggle but your comments make me giggle more. Someone like JJ is literally the safest person to call a bitch. He has everything to lose.


This actually isn't true. The whole training=deadly weapon originated with boxing promoters. They'd have a "cop" show up at a press conference and certify one fighter's hands as a deadly weapon. In truth there are only like 3 states that can even classify training as a deadly weapon and not one of them has ever prosecuted someone on that basis.

In the eyes of the law assault is assault. You may get a harsher sentence because of your training but it will still be the same crime random guy A off the street gets charged with. I learned all of this the fun way.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> This actually isn't true. The whole training=deadly weapon originated with boxing promoters.


I thought it originated with Con Air aka the greatest film of all time


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Omg that movie was classic. Good to know, DMH. But now im curious how you learned it the fun way haha.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Getting into a fight with a strip club security guard when I was 17 and boxing regularly. I wasn't trying to get in to the club - not that anyone except for those who know of this strip club will believe that. Words were exchanged and he decided to try and prove how hardass he was. I beat him down pretty bad and the whole time the cops are there he was ranting about how it was assault with a deadly weapon cause I was a boxer. I was 17 and didn't know any better so I was scared shitless... until the cops took me into the private interview room and showed me security footage showing him attacking me first, laughing at him getting beaten down, and then explaining how the whole assault with a deadly was bullshit.

After letting me sit in a holding cell for 6 hours. Dicks.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope this is not true. I think a lot of the things that Jones has done can be justified and to a small part so can this but it just sounds so bad. Jones is still an awesome fighter but this just sounds foolish and something he will regret for a while.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------

